# Work permit - minimum qualifications for management jobs



## Juckums (Feb 5, 2013)

Dear All

I am a long time lurker on the forum and I would first like to thank you all for the info that you have provided, it's been a great help. 

Secondly, I would like to ask a question. 

I am currently applying for sales jobs in Dubai (particularly real estate and finance) and I have over 10 years of combined experience in these fields. My question is related to a work visa. I am currently studying for an MBA but to date my only qualification is a Graduate Certificate in Applied Finance from the same university. 

I have heard that in Dubai, like in Romania(my current location), in order to hold a position of manager or above, one needs to posses the necessary university qualifications. Is this true or is the conflicting story that I heard, that you only need a high school certificate true?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

For a managers post you do need a graduate university degree and it has to be attested by the degree issuing authorities... at least in my case...


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

Juckums said:


> Dear All
> 
> I am a long time lurker on the forum and I would first like to thank you all for the info that you have provided, it's been a great help.
> 
> ...


Well it is not necessary. Depends on the company. My GM had some diploma and another guy I knew was barely literate but had a "manager" visa.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

A degree is not a set in stone prerequisite for a managerial position.

I know huge numbers of people without degrees but are still managers.

Similarly, I know a huge number with degrees.


How good any of them are is a different question..............


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

And how do you define the position `manager`? Head of a department also a manager? I mean in the bank I work for, there is no one with a manager title.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

A degree is not needed to be a manager, the title or job you hold is up to the company that employs you. But is needed if you want to have 'Manager' on your resident visa.

The only effect it will have is when you apply for your visa if you dont have a degree you will be limited to the job designation title on your visa. Generally if you dont have a degree your visa will have 'archives clerk' of similiar. I'm a manager, dont have a degree and do have archive clerk on my visa, but thankfully get the manager salary so doesnt matter if my visa says 5hithouse cleaner on it. 

The only issue i have had was getting a Saudi visa here. But even this isnt an issue as i just send my passport back to a company in the UK and get a 6 month multi entry issued from Saudi embassy in London.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

I still think for the visa to say 'manager' you need to submit a degree but as far as title goes i know someone whose visa said sales executive and his business card says CEO.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Laowei's explanation is correct. There are various visa designations that can be used if you don't have a degree - I don't have a degree and am a Manager - I have 'Office in Charge', which is the nearest my company could find to Manager.


----------



## Juckums (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your replies. 

It looks like what I was hoping for is in line with the majority of your replies. I don't mind if my visa says that I'm the cleaner, as long as my earnings are commensurate with my experience, I'm happy. 
I had a similar problem in Romania but it didn't affect my visa because I have a spouse visa. 

Thanks again everyone and I hope to meet those of you still in Dubai when I arrive, sooner rather than later hopefully. 

Juckums

P.s. If any of you know of any opportunities in sales(particularly real estate and financial services) for an Australian that's lived in Romania for the last seven years, please feel free to contact me.


----------

